# Drill ideas?



## Lt408RTFD (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey Everyone! First of all, im new to the forum so if this isnt the proper place to post this discussion then let me know. I live in NJ and recently became a rescue officer so I was referred to this site. We have a lot of our department drills laid out but still have open spots for drill I choose, which brings me to my question. Have any of you done any different, fun, interesting drills with your squad? If so would you mind helping me out and sharing your ideas? Thanks in advance for all your help!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 26, 2010)

We did a train vs. school bus a while back. That involved EMS, PD, SO, Hospital, City and County Fire.


----------



## FDWhitey (Feb 1, 2010)

We have done a few interesting, educational, fun drills...

1) Airway drill using your basic intubation manikin. Starts with a FBAO while eating. Once the medic uses a laryngoscope and forceps to remove the object (we used a piece of a sponge), we then pressed on the stomach part of the manikin which enduced vomiting (a can of cream of mushroom soup poured into the stomach). Now the airway calls for suctioning before ETT intubation. A little messy and you need to ensure you clean the manikin good after - but, its a really good airway drill.

2) Using a manikin and a utility trailer from Public Works... we put the manikin under the trailer behind the station and called dispatch on a cell to have them dispatch the station to a MVA behind the station. The crew inside had no idea there was training scheduled for the day so they went at it real-time. The Capt. had the choice on how to handle the call... lift bags, high-lift jacks, hydraulic spreaders and rams. It utilized the ICS system, medical and rescue sectors, and overall operations. 

Good luck,

Whitey


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 1, 2010)

where in NJ are you?  just being nosey.

as for trainings, stick with the bread and butter of your department.  door pops, roof removals, rollovers, and other basic stuff.  once your guys are pretty proficient, get creative, like one car underneath another (and how to remove the patient while 6 ft off the ground), trapped driver with entire driver's side of car against a wall, car on it's side, and if you get really lucky, car into a building (if you have a buildling to demolish or simulate it).

also remember, as rescue officer, you will need to do EMS in weird locations, such as at the bottom of a dam or roof of a building, where access is limited and you might have have all your equipment immediately available to you.  don't forget about treating/extricating morbidly obese patients (excess of 300 lbs who are on the 3rd floor).


----------

